# Fly tying Kits



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

I have posted this on another forum as well but with only a single response. 

I am looking to get back into fly tying. I have a decent vise and a bobbin and threader. Would it be better for me to purchase a kit with tools and materials or just get a few necessary tools and a materials kit or get a few tools and find a few patterns to do and buy only the materials for them?

What are some kits you guys/gals would recommend?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

This question comes up regularly, search is your friend. That's probably why you didn't get much of a response.

Here's one of many


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I learned to tie at a class at the Orvis store near cleveland, if you can find a class its a great way to start. The kits are ok but the materials included are low quality. Just getting started is the important part. Have fun!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

I started with a kit. It was ok. If I was to do it again, I would get a few tools and find a few patterns to do and buy only the materials for them.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

brodg said:


> The kits are ok but the materials included are low quality.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


and generally the materials supplied with these kits are meant to tie but a few select patterns.

If you have a vise you like, and a bobbin, pick up some hooks, a pair of GOOD scissors, various thicknesses and colors of thread, some dubbing, some feathers and fur, and you're on your way. Other items like hair stackers and whip finishing tools are either sworn by or dismissed, depending on whom you ask...

I've mentioned this before, but you'd be amazed at the amount of various materials - like metal, glass and plastic beads, tubing, foam sheets, pheasant tail, peacock herl, maribou, etc - that are available (and cheap!) at stores like Hobby Lobby.

Some fliles *will *necessitate that you use more expensive materials, which will require a visit to an actual fly shop - materials like grizzly hackle for example -that you'll just have to knuckle down and pay for - but many other materials can come from places you've perhaps never considered... 

For example, if you have any friends who deer hunt, ask them if they will give you the tail. This material comes in handy for several different patterns.

The same goes for friends who may hunt for rabbit or pheasant; ask them for the fur and the feathers.

Take a walk on a lake shoreline in the spring or in the fall - you'll be able to find CDC, goose feathers and biot... all at your feet - and for free. 

I even know die-hard tyers who will keep an eye out for roadkill - squirrels and rabbits are a biggie - and they will then take fur from the carcass and add it to their dubbing supply. Personally, I haven't stooped to that yet, but I know guys who do it all the time... LOL

IMO, I don't think you really need a kit if you already have the vise, because that's what the bulk of the price is based on when those kits are put together.

Take a few classes, or check out Youtube... It's a fantastic and free resource for fly tying videos...you'd be amazed at the number of fly tying instructional videos that are available. 

Go to Youtube, and in the search box, simply type "how to tie an elk hair caddis" and I guarantee you'll have plenty of very good instructional videos to choose from.

I would also highly recommend attending the Fly Fishing Expo in Willoughby on Saturday, January 14. Details are here:

http://www.ncff.net/

Have fun!


----------

